# RecipeDB - Real Ale Fest #2 - English Bitter



## Cortez The Killer (23/2/09)

Real Ale Fest #2 - English Bitter  Ale - English Ordinary Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Made this for the IBU Real Ale Fest #2 - 16L was fermented and primed into a cube and dispensed via a Beer Engine. 9 L kegged. Well received by IBUs. 0 minute additions are in hot packed cube.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.3 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.03 kg TF Roasted Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 60mins)    9 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 15mins)    9 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)    9 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)    9 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1028 - London Ale       Misc     2 tsp Gypsum    0.5 tablet Whirfloc         26L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.034 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.009 (calc)   Bitterness 34.3 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 3.24%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 26L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## white.grant (23/2/09)

Lovely bitter, CtK. Really enjoyed it.

cheers

grant


----------



## lagers44 (3/3/09)

Hey Cortez are you sure you used 10tsp gypsum ? ( 50g ) seems a lot. :huh:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/3/09)

Nah that sounds excessive - might have been 5g - 10g at the most

I usually grab an amount with fingers - but it's a guesstimate 

Will update recipe

Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (3/3/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Nah that sounds excessive - might have been 5g - 10g at the most
> 
> I usually grab an amount with fingers - but it's a guesstimate
> 
> ...




I second grant, a lovely bitter mate!


----------



## bitterman (3/3/09)

Yep

Would not have been out of place in my old local "The Ramsden Arms"


----------

